# Our new addition



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

We got a new Chi pup! Her name is Eavie and she 2.5 years old. We rescued her before the owner took to pound! She is so good!!! Just had a bath and didn't seem to mind. I set up Baileys old crate and she took to it with no problem. Here are a few pics...










Here they both are. She's a tiny bit bigger than Bailey










And in the crate


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

NO WAY!!! 

How cool of you to rescue! And what a beauty she is!
She looks right at home, looks like it didn't take long. 
I'm so happy for you! Aww! Good stuff!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is so sweet! Congrats! 
Looks as if she has always been home with you and Bailey!


----------



## vera94 (Jun 18, 2012)

awww very cute and congrads on your new addition. she looks like she really loves it there and im glad she gets so along with your other chi, all cuddled up..thats adorable


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

she fit in the minute we for home, like she's always been here! Been trained pretty well also!! Was meant to be!!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

How did Bailey react to her when they first met?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Fantastic news! I love how shiny Bailey is in that second photo.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> How did Bailey react to her when they first met?


Perfect!! Actually cries when Eavie is in kennel asleep. Lol!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Fantastic news! I love how shiny Bailey is in that second photo.


Ya that's from the good and expensive food she gets!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

What do you feed again?


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

It's like they were ment to be together! That is awesome that you were able to rescue her, and that she made herself at home so quickly!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

LBChi said:


> It's like they were ment to be together! That is awesome that you were able to rescue her, and that she made herself at home so quickly!


That's exactly what I was gonna say. They do look like they were meant to be together. They are soul mates. She is very pretty! I'm so very happy for you.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*I love the one of her and Bailey curled up together, she fits like a puzzle piece 
Great to know you rescued her from going to the pound. Its makes you feel real good to know you have saved another innocent baby from a possible fatal outcome. 
Congrats on the new forever addition! She looks like a lovey dovey  Cute markings too!*


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> What do you feed again?


Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Duck and Potato.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

They were meant to be together!!! I'm so glad you rescues her and even happier that she fit in so well


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Congrats, she's adorable! Bailey looks so happy to have a sister, that pic of them curled up together is so cute!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

congrats on ur new addition!!! wow lucky you got such a well behavin adorable cuddler  its great that she took so well with bailey!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah what wonderful news. She is a beautiful girl. So glad she is fitting in so well! Congrats!!!!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh, those eyes are soooooooooooo sad .... looks like she didn't get any love in the first part of her life. Good for you for rescuing, how she can live the good life!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, she's cute . great that she fit right in! now , you need a new siggy


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

elaina said:


> aww, she's cute . great that she fit right in! now , you need a new siggy


Hehe yep!!!!!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

She did great her first night here! Slept in crate and didn't hear a peep from her. Got up prett early with hubby and stuck my face to her crate and i got a big kiss!! Took pups out then she went back to bed lol. Sad to think someone didn't wanT her, seems to be such a good dog!!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## vera94 (Jun 18, 2012)

hey good owners comes with good dogs


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

shes so beautiful,How can someone take a cutie like that to the pound!You did something good!!!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Missygal said:


> Sad to think someone didn't wanT her, seems to be such a good dog!!


Their loss is definitely your gain. Her and Bailey actually look like they could be littermate sisters 
She may have had a bad start, but she will surely have a wonderful finish to the rest of her life. She is a little beauty! We both need a new siggy now


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

She's adorable congrats!!! Baileys hair is sooo shiny!!! That last pic is sooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you so much for rescuing!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

The both of them look very happy together so sweet


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

She passed her health exam at my vet this morning!! She is definitely spayed which is great! Vet said she looked real good and doesn't seem to have anything wrong. I'm so happy!!!!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

That's always good news!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank you for taking her ...she will love you forever....she is lovely.... Baileys coat is amazing !


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

What a little doll...and you are an angel for giving her a loving home!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Couple more pics from today...










And so weird but this is where she likes to ride


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I had a dog that slept up there when we traveled. She was a Cocker Spaniel and she liked to sun when she was cut short! Such a cutie  I loveee the harness.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

She looks sassy!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

she is so cute and one lucky girl to have found you  , Baileys coat is so shiny


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

She looks like she fits right in, cuddling up with Bailey already! That is great that you were able to make her part of your family. Amazing <3 Bless you!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

She's so cute! Looks like a sweet girl.


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

What a cutie.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I finally was able to track down her records from the county. Found out she's actually 3.5 years old, born Feb 2009. I'm her third owner and was abanded by both her first and second owner. Makes me so sad to think of what she's been thru. I'm so glad I have her now and she will definitely be extra spoiled!! She has been so good and well behaved, just don't see why anyone wouldn't want her!!!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

She's lucky to have you now! You are a good mommy.


----------



## vera94 (Jun 18, 2012)

awww poor thing, well im glad she found such a great forever home now..


----------

